# [SOLVED] Zmiana grafiki = problemy z gentoo

## boracik666

Więc tak, jako że kumplowi padła grafa zlitowałem się i dałem mu moją 7600GS'a, on dał mi GF 4Ti jako że nie gram wystarczy mi do moich zastosowań na czas póki jego nie wróci z serwisu. Ale po wymianie gentoo padło, no może nie padlo ale padły X'y (włączanie systemu kończy sie na podaniu w konsoli loginu i hasła, nie pokazuje się nic, przez chwilę mruga czarny ekran i tyle). Zmieniłem w xorg.conf sterownik na NV, pozmieniałem nazwy ale dalej nic.

Do tego zauważyłem że FB działa strasznie wolno, widzę jak włacze MC jak się od góry ładuje, myślę że to nie jest normalne  :Smile: 

Jako manager logowania używam Slima, do tego mam fluxa

Napiszcie co podać (i jakimi komendami jak coś to zrobić) jak byście czegoś potrzebowali do diagnozy

7600GS był na PCI-e a 4Ti jest pod AGP (mam mobo z tym i tym).

----------

## matiit

Zainstaluj sterowniki legacy i daj nvidia-xconfig

----------

## boracik666

raczej ze steronikami to nic nie będzie, jak już pisałem zmieniałem na sterownik nv, więc na nim powinno mimo wszystko śmigać

Zaraz dopiszę co mi wyświetla czasem jak próbuje odpalić slima z palca

```
glxinfo:

error: unable to open display (null)

slim:

slim: Stale lockfile found, removing it
```

No i ocb z tym slimem ?? co mam usunąć ??  :Neutral:  nigdy wcześniej czegoś takiego nie miałem  :Neutral: 

----------

## lmmsci

Może oczywiste pytanie, ale czasem warto je zadać: a masz wkompilowaną obsługę AGP w kernelu? Ja od czasu przesiadki na PCIEx notorycznie to wyłączam (bo po co mi to)...

----------

## largo3

Zrób kopię pliku /etc/X11/xorg.conf i ponownie skonfiguruj Xy (np. /usr/bin/xorgconfig). Włączone Composite, moduł glx itd. to wszystko odpada przy sterowniku nv.

----------

## boracik666

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> Może oczywiste pytanie, ale czasem warto je zadać: a masz wkompilowaną obsługę AGP w kernelu? Ja od czasu przesiadki na PCIEx notorycznie to wyłączam (bo po co mi to)...

 

No właśnie, całkiem realne że to jest to, tylko ... pojecia nie mam gdzie są opcje za to odpowiedzialne, nowy jestem w świecie gentoo więc i problemy z kompilacją mnie nie omijają  :Wink: 

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> Zrób kopię pliku /etc/X11/xorg.conf i ponownie skonfiguruj Xy (np. /usr/bin/xorgconfig). Włączone Composite, moduł glx itd. to wszystko odpada przy sterowniku nv.

 

Ja mam taką teorię co do tego że to nie X'y się krzaczą tylko coś z kernelem

----------

## lmmsci

Jakiego kernela używasz? Jeśli nie wiesz, to podeślij wyniki:

```
$ uname -r
```

Kolejne pytanie jest takie: kernel jest zaistalowany przy pomocy genkernel czy ręcznie? Pytanie jest o tyle istotne, że będzie wtedy wiadomo, jak szybko dotrzeć do do tego, co Ci jest potrzebne. 

Jeśli używasz genkernela, to zaczynasz od:

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

a jeśli ręcznie, to wiadomo:

```
make menuconfig
```

(oczywiście w katalogu, gdzie masz źródła kernela   :Smile: 

W konfiguracji kernela: Device Drivers->Character Devices->/dev/agpgart (tu zaznaczasz, czy chcesz jako moduł czy na stałe). Po zapisaniu konfiguracji genkernel zrobi za Ciebie całą resztę (z wyjątkiem zmiany konfiguracji bootloadera), natomiast jeśli instalujesz kernela ręcznie, to chyba nie trzeba tłumaczyć reszty   :Wink: 

----------

## boracik666

nie no aż tak mało zaawansowany nie jestem  :Wink: 

kernel 2.6.23

ręcznie, wiem jak się kompiluje  :Wink: 

Zaraz poszukam jeszcze raz tego  :Smile: 

Znalazłem ale są tylko opcje: VIA, SIS i INTEL do wkompilowania, a nie mam żadnego z tych kontrolerów

Znalazłem rozwiązanie - emerge --unmerge ccache  :Smile:  i rekompilacja wszystkiego co związane ze sterami  :Smile: 

----------

